# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  الابيض لاجمل ليله بالعمر

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



مرحبا لكل كل البنات 





















*

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلمو حلوين :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا كتير الك باريسيا عقبالك وعقبال كل بنت تلبس الابيض

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمو حلوين


*يسلم قلبها الحلوه 

مرسي الك على طلتك ياأمر*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا كتير الك باريسيا عقبالك وعقبال كل بنت تلبس الابيض


*العفو ماقدمة شي 


شكراً اك*

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

اشي زوق الصراحة 

اشي حلو كثير 

روعه

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا حلوين كتير
خصوصا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :Icon30:  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## حلم حياتي

يسلمو باريسيا على الفساتين 
جد الواحد بحتار اي واحد  يلبس

----------


## Paradise

فساتين رائعة وشيك 
وكلها رقي وزوء
هاد بدل على زوئك الحلو 
مشكورة باريسيا كتيير

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو ليث القرعان  
_اشي زوق الصراحة 

اشي حلو كثير 

روعه
_


ربي يخليك ويسلمك 

الله يجبر بخاطرك 

شكراً الك وطل كل مره

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_شكرا حلوين كتير
خصوصا



_


 زواءك اكتير ناعم وهادي 

تسلميلي ويارب اشوفك عروس ولابسه الابيض

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
__


 :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_يسلمو باريسيا على الفساتين 

جد الواحد بحتار اي واحد يلبس_ 


 كلهم لحسابك 

ربي يخليكي ويسعدك 

عقبال ماافرح فيكم كلكم

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_فساتين رائعة وشيك 

وكلها رقي وزوء
هاد بدل على زوئك الحلو 
مشكورة باريسيا كتيير_


 الزواء من زوائك 
حبيبتي الله يخليكي ويسعدك 
احرجتيني بلطفك

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

عقبال كل صبايا المنتدى يلبسوا الابيض
يسلمووو عالصور..

----------


## رجاء احمد

شكرا لكم على الموقع الجميل انا بحاجة لصور ومعلةمات عن جهاز العرايس :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## سماح22

:SnipeR (49):

----------


## nice.jou

hmmmm

----------


## عاشقة البحر

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رر :SnipeR (97):  :Emb3:  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (33):

----------


## ضوالقمر

:Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):

----------


## سوسن سمحه

مشكورررررررررررررررررره

----------


## سوسن سمحه

مشكورررررررررررررررررره كتير

----------

